# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #85



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Liberal professor is giving Patriot's personal info to AntiFa, Climate Change is making you depressed, Why aren't people procreating and Weird News!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-28T21_18_43-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know, it's not as if we didn't have enough lists; now we have to think about being on an Antifa list.

I'm not really concerned. I'm old, in constant pain and always grumpy and pissed off. A little group of Antifa group won't understand the rage that would befront them.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You know there is a list of lists?
You’re on that too. 

Fangfarrier 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> You know there is a list of lists?
> You're on that too.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> ...


Yeah, well, half my heritage is kilt, and the other is orange. You understand what I am saying.

Who wants to die of old age, in bed?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I want to die quietly in my sleep like my grandpa and not screaming and crying like all his passengers behind him!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I want to die quietly in my sleep like my grandpa and not screaming and crying like all his passengers behind him!
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I have NEVER given three laughs, before!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m looking forward to listening to this podcast. I can’t wait to see if that Fangfarrier fellow is on again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There is a glitch at 5:11 and the podcast stops.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> There is a glitch at 5:11 and the podcast stops.


On YouTube or Podomatic?

*edit* Just listened to both and didn't hear an issue.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> On YouTube or Podomatic?
> 
> *edit* Just listened to both and didn't hear an issue.


It stopped 5 times in a row on Podomatic and wouldn't let me fast forward ahead of 5:11.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> You know there is a list of lists?
> You're on that too.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> ...


With any kind of good fortune, . . . I probably made the list, . . . as well as the list of lists.

Good company to be in, far as I'm concerned.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> It stopped 5 times in a row on Podomatic and wouldn't let me fast forward ahead of 5:11.


Podcast doesn't give the function to fast forward; the ONE time it stopped on me was an issue with my connection. (Translation: Verizon cranked down the pipe, everything 'buffered' for a while).

I'm going to listen to it in a few hours, will let you guys know if it skips on me.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Another great show, guys 
@Denton I listened on my PC - to avoid any connection issues - and I started on Podomatic..it played right through at 5:11 just fine, but then at 9:30 it just stopped..and would never go past there. It was right at the end of your spiel on the upcoming SOTU. I like your idea to arrest the sanctuary senators, btw lolol. 
Maybe podomatic is censoring conservative ideas. :vs_mad:

I switched over to the YouTube one, and it played through fine. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

double post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Another great show, guys
> @Denton I listened on my PC - to avoid any connection issues - and I started on Podomatic..it played right through at 5:11 just fine, but then at 9:30 it just stopped..and would never go past there. It was right at the end of your spiel on the upcoming SOTU. I like your idea to arrest the sanctuary senators, btw lolol.
> Maybe podomatic is censoring conservative ideas. :vs_mad:
> 
> I switched over to the YouTube one, and it played through fine. Keep up the good work!


I've had that problem in the past, too. I have no idea why it does that, and Sas doesn't, either.

We might have to consider another podcast host site.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@MountainGirl - Thanks; I am glad you liked it.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

What was that website again Denton??

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> What was that website again Denton??
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Denton and Sasquatch ? Two Podasting Patriots Commenting on the Insanity


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ive just listened to #84. That guy sounds like he had just woken up and had three quick coffees before going on air!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Ive just listened to #84. That guy sounds like he had just woken up and had three quick coffees before going on air!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That guy is smarter than most people on their best days.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And dafter than a brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It stopped 5 times in a row on Podomatic and wouldn't let me fast forward ahead of 5:11.


Hmmm? I checked it twice on my computer and worked both times. Sorry about that. Maybe its your device?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Hmmm? I checked it twice on my computer and worked both times. Sorry about that. Maybe its your device?


Nope, my laptop was (is) fine .and gets more than heavy use on a daily basis .... only stumble was on the podcast. I'm gonna suggest since there have seen occasional glitches before ..... well you know.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Horse perverts, Nutella riots, and other disgusting depressing subjects. Now that's entertainment!


----------

